# Family historians: please read this.



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please would any family historians out there read and consider signing this petition:

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/1792

_The idea is to have uncertified copies of certificates for family history
research, which have no legal authority, similar to they do in the Republic of Ireland. These could be obtained at a much
lower fee, the price of £2 per certificate is suggested._

Wouldn't it be wonderful ? !

G


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes - and I think they'd make more money as family historians would be happy to order many more certificates than they do at present.

Bill - took me 4 attempts to enter the capatcha code correctly!


----------



## Elizellen (Dec 20, 2010)

Done! I think it would be a great idea, as the current cost has stalled me on my research.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Done plus an email with the url to my daughter and to a friend and asking them to sign too.

I've sent for a few certificates but the price increases have put me off for the time being.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

My friend has replied
She's signed and passed on the details to a couple of her friends.

Even if members here aren't interested in family history they could sign and help those of us who are.

Come on folks it will only take 2 or 3 minutes of your time.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Signed, an ardent researcher.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Done. I need so many BMD certs I think I'll take out a mortgage to pay for them.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Done!

Environmentalists should sign it too. Each certificate comes in its own envelope. What a waste of paper!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Signed as I have spent a fortune so it would be cheaper --yes it would be wonderful :wink:


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Signed, and thanks again.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

signed it


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

have signed just in case i have any english or welsh ancestors :? 
You have to pay to look online at certificates for scotland, and you might not be looking at the right one, has put me off a bit, upside is there is more information on all scottish certificates. Must get started soon, am oldest of the 3 cousins and i know very little. Hope to find some of my dad's cousins have the info i need.



Sue


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

*Petition*

Wife and I signed it, good idea.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Done !


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Signed it! My husband's 'Jones' ancestors are a nightmare. It's just not worth sending for the certs at the current price. Too much margin for error.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd be very happy with an e-mailed copy that I could print if necessary. I don't mind if they stamp "NOT A LEGAL DOCUMENT " across the top either.

Fingers crossed and thanks to all who have signed.

G


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Signed, thanks.

Roger


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Signed

Ian


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Signed and tweeted.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Done!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Done.

Sent the email on to four other people who I know dabble in genialogy/ geniology doh! Family history


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Family History*



bellabee said:


> Signed it! My husband's 'Jones' ancestors are a nightmare. It's just not worth sending for the certs at the current price. Too much margin for error.


Signed by both me and milady - think you've got problems - I'm a Smith and the other half was a Jones 8O - how's that for creating a family history problem :roll:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

